# Primary fermentation



## Windsor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi, I started a Vintners Reserve White Zinfandel. Step one primary fermentation, the instructions say's in 5 to 7 days move to secondary fermentation. It has been 7 days now. It has been at 72 degrees from the very start. The airlock is still bubbling quite a bit. Should I wait longer before moving to the secondary carboy? I want the most alcohol content I can get. The starting SG was 1.086
Thanks


----------



## Terry0220 (Oct 30, 2012)

What is your sg now? If it is below 1.000, and stays that reading for three days straight, then go ahead and transfer to a carboy and attach an airlock. If not, keep checking until it has the same sg reading three days in a row. It will continue to ferment in the carboy, but in the carboy it will be better protected from oxygen. Good Luck!


----------



## robie (Oct 30, 2012)

Windsor said:


> Hi, I started a Vintners Reserve White Zinfandel. Step one primary fermentation, the instructions say's in 5 to 7 days move to secondary fermentation. It has been 7 days now. It has been at 72 degrees from the very start. The airlock is still bubbling quite a bit. Should I wait longer before moving to the secondary carboy? I want the most alcohol content I can get. The starting SG was 1.086
> Thanks



Forget about the bubbling, it doesn't mean little constructively. Only the actual SG reading is important at this point.

The idea is to wait until fermentation has slowed done "some", then move it to a carboy under an air lock so it can finish out.

The instructions should have told you at what SG to make the move to the carboy. It is generally between 1.020 and 1.010. What is your SG reading?

You must ferment this wine until it is dry, so regardless, you will have the most alcohol it can give you with that starting SG. Moving it to secondary will only insure that it finishes fermenting.


----------



## Windsor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi again, Thanks for you guys help. Very much appreciated. Just checked an the SG it is .097 the instructions say " You must rack if below if below 1.010" I thought if it was still bubbling it was still working an creating more alcohol? Maybe not???


----------



## robie (Oct 30, 2012)

Windsor said:


> Hi again, Thanks for you guys help. Very much appreciated. Just checked an the SG it is .097 the instructions say " You must rack if below if below 1.010" I thought if it was still bubbling it was still working an creating more alcohol? Maybe not???



SG must be .997, not .097, but that's OK.

Alcohol is being produced as long as fermentation is going. Go ahead and rack the wine to the secondary carboy, air lock it, and let it set in there for the number of days the instructions say (or at least a week in your case) for secondary, even if fermentation is completed. At .997 your fermentation is likely completed, but leave it in there anyway; nice characteristics are developed during secondary.

In about 4 days, check and record the SG. Check it again at the end of the week. If the SG has not change from that taken on day 4, move on to the next step, fermentation is done.


----------



## Windsor (Oct 30, 2012)

Robie, Your right, .997 OK , I will rack it, the instructions say leave it for 10 days. Then I will check it again. Thanks for your help.
Windsor


----------



## youngstown (Oct 30, 2012)

I am brand new to wine making and just started the same kit yesterday. My initial sg was 1.090. My only concern is that I do not have anywhere to store the wine above 70 degrees. My current temp is 68 degrees, hope it does not cause me any problems.


----------



## Windsor (Nov 2, 2012)

Youngstown, You may have to leave it ferment a few extra days. I'm not sure. I have a Vino Italiano kit of Sauvignon Blanc that says ferment between 68 an 77 degrees. Maybe someone else that knows more than I do will help you.
Good luck


----------



## wyntheef (Nov 2, 2012)

68 degrees will be o.k. not to worry.


----------

